# Starting my first saltwater tank!



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

Hi there, I have always wanted to take a plunge into the new world of saltwater and have finally decided to do so. I have decided that I want a 10 gallon and I know some may say it is to small but I would like to start out small and expand as I get a better grasp on the saltwater world. My main goal is to grow coral whether it be just one or two species. I would also like to do this project with as little money spent as possible. I already have a HOB filter rated for a 30g which will hopefully create enough flow in the tank.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Just some advice from someone who has done this for a bit....
a 10 gallon/5gallon/ anything Less will be harder then most tank.

The more volume the easyer it is to control.

I know a few people that gave up on Saltwater After making this same mistake.

A few other members should be in shortley with the same advice...


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

I know the more volume the better as I have been keeping freshwater for a number of years. I don't have to much money and have seen it done so I want to challenge myself. I would also like to grow corals and if I get the hang of things I could probably upgrade at almost any time. Thanks for the info. Also what otherbasic stuff would I need for this project.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

-ALot of time for More reading.
-RO/DI Water for top ups
-RO-DI Saltwater for weekly water changes
-Small powerhead for water movement, This is not FW, You'll need more water movement.
-Most Saltwater fish CANT live in a 10 Gallon, So dont think about buying Clown fish cause "Ive always wanted Nemo" BS.

And in the end Good luck.


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

Now would I need a power head for the tank as I have a filter rated for a 30g for it. As for fish I don't really care if I get fish as I want to grow corals. Also do you know if shrimp can go in with corals as I breed freshwater shrimp and really like them.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I few smaller shrimp would be Fine,Keep in mind they need to be fed. If you feed to much, You get to watch the other side of a small tank happen, INSANE outbreaks.
Dont try FW shrimp in a Salty tank...
What coral Do you plan on trying?


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

Not to sure as to what type of coral I want to keep and was hoping someone could help me with that. I would like to keep something realtively easy and doesnt requireto muc work as I dont want to screw up.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Leathers, Mushrooms, Green star polyp are all easy, But all corals have a catch, GSP Can ocer run a tank FAST, But looks great if its controlled.

Leathers can get big, I have a keather in my tank that is almost 18" across, I got it 2 years ago, And it was a little over a inch tall.

You can get lots of help on here, But If you dont take the time to read, And read and read, You will 100% fail.

Do alot of research before you buy anything, Live or Gear, We all have made the mistake of a impulse buy, So take this advice, DONT IMPULSE BUY.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Here Ill start you off with some reading.

http://successfulreefkeeping.com/learn/what-your-coral-needs/


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

I know it takes time and lots of reading and have been reading almost my whole life about the fish and stuff and have been able to benifit from it by having 5 tank succefully running. As for corals I do like hammers, mushrooms, leathers arent to bad, some softies, and polyps. Do any of these require special care or would lighting be good enough for them?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I would strongly suggest jumping up to 20 gallon minimum for your first go at saltwater. The cost won't be much different then a 10 and space for your stocking options will open up quite a bit. 
Here's a great link for some very helpful info from a local GTAAer "ameekplec" on what you will need to consider. 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7482


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yup... what Chromey said. 

1. Go as BIG as you possibly can for the tank, you will save money and headache, its MUCH easier to care for. Nanos are more suited to experienced hobbyists. Just would suck to see you give up when things go all off-balance and you haven't a clue how to fix it. 

2. Go for a drilled tank and a sump if you possibly can. That canister filter is junk compared to a good working sump. 

3. Yes, you will need to buy a powerhead... 

4. There are a ton of easy corals that you can try. Once your tank is running, start with cheap frags from other forum members. 

5. Did I mention go big? 

Have fun! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the help so far guys! I guess I could probably jump to a 20g as I was just given a stand and have alot of space now. Would I need a power head right away because any coral I sell will be profit ( mabye not profit but make some money back whih can then be respent) pretty much as I dont need to pay for electricty and all that.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

And if you're concerned about keeping costs low, there are ways that you can cut corners.

-go get a 20 Gallon for $20, look for a used one on this forum even, except you're in Oughterwa.

-use your 10G as a sump.

-get some baffles cut out of glass for the sump, $10 worth of scraps at a local glass shop should do it.

-Tube of silicone: $5

-Buy this for your overflow, the cheapest and simplest type of overflow: 1" slip bulkhead kit

-Or if you're handy with acrylic, make one of these (even better): Simple overflow box

-For your return pump take an old maxijet and a length of hose back up to the tank; use some plastic plumbing fittings to hook it over the edge of the tank, just be sure to put in some kind of siphon break.

-Once you've done that, everything else is a walk in the park.

-Your sump will open up a ton of possibilities for you, like a skimmer, you can put your heaters in there, you can have a refugium and light, you can add your top-off water there and not harm anybody, etc.

-You could still use your HOB for now as purely a water mover, just don't be tempted to put any kind of mesh, filter, or media in it. It will only trap nitrates and slow the flow that its creating. Once you get a rockwork structure in there, you'll likely need to grab a cheap used Koralia to move the water around better.

-For lights you can stay simple until you need to grow serious corals. Even T8's will be fine for starters, just make sure your bulbs are rated at around 10,000 K temperature or higher, or else the colour will look bad, the corals won't give off their proper colour, and you could encourage the wrong type of algaes to grow.

Hey, I'm just throwing some ideas out there to help you get a great system for cheap.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I think your way ahead of yourself thinking your going to make money.

We have a few guy that sell frags here, Im sure they can tell you how hard it is.

50 is on the money about everything, Just like me, He want to see you posting still in a few years.


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

I don't mean 100% profit but selling a coupel $10 frags is what I mean by profit. But I also dont have to pay for anything (electricty and water) and will probably get some equipment as gifts as stuff.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

I would also agree on having a 20g at minimum. It's not too much more to start a 20 vs. 10g. 
Even with tons of reading you will make mistakes and hopefully only make them once and learn from them. So plan on having extra money to "buy" your own experience in the saltwater hobby. 
Also if money is not super tight invest in good lighting and preferably a modular system of some sort so that when you do upgrade, you don't have to sell and rebuy.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

The amount of time and money you put into keeping your reef happy and growing, making money off frags after all expenses is not an easy feat. It is doable for sure but great planning and foresight is needed to make that happen.


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

If i started in abut a week could have corals in it before or at christmas time? Also I like hammers, birdsnests corald but was wondering what other corals I could choose to? I would like them to be able to grow at a nice steady pace and a nice ptice range to make some money back from them?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're already thinking of recouping costs or making some money, just don't bother. Assume that everything you'll spend you will neveer see as money again.


If you want to know how to break even on your tank here's what you do: 
1. Take the money you would spend on everything (equipment, livestock, supplies, electricity).
2. Put it in a jar.
3. Come back in a year, break even.

If you want to keep a healthy vibrant tank where things grow and flourish, all it needs to give back is the satisfaction you'll get looking at the healthy, vibrant tank.

I doubt there's anyone here that's even close to "break even" on their systems. A few of us might cover some costs, but even the guys that sell lots of frags put a LOT MORE into buying corals, fish, equipment, etc etc.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> If you're already thinking of recouping costs or making some money, just don't bother. Assume that everything you'll spend you will neveer see as money again.
> 
> If you want to know how to break even on your tank here's what you do:
> 1. Take the money you would spend on everything (equipment, livestock, supplies, electricity).
> ...


LOL Eric!  Well said, very true!

k1ng, If you start putting your tank together now, by Christmas time you'll be able to begin to introduce corals. You won't be fragging any of your corals until next summer.


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

I know it is very hard to break even and all that, and people that put the mone back into there systems but some still make profit. I don't mean that I want to become a thousandair but I mean make some money here and there to go to the movies, get that new frag, new COD. I know it will take a long freakin time to get my corals to the point of which they are able to grow at a speed where I can continually propagate them. I have someone close to me also that is selling frag for $15 and if I buy more he will give me a deal.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

My goal is to have the tank take care of itself after a couple years. Meaning, frags cover replacing bulbs, and salt. Beyond that, its extra. I don't look at the setup costs. To me, its like buying a led light, with the justification that the hydro savings will even out the cost... In 5 years maybe... Lol.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

After your system is in spec, THEN buy frags.


"If i started in abut a week could have corals in it before or at christmas time"

And a Question like this shows that your not reading.^^^^^

Cycle the tank PROPERLY, Then add Corals, Then make your millions.


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

LOL "then make your millions"
I have read but from different sources (people, internet) I have heard different opinions/stories as to when it is acceptible to put fish let alone coral into a tank. When I asked that question I wanted your professional opinion as clarification to get a firm answer as to when I was able to get coral for the tank.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

1 week After the cycle is complete, You can add corals.

If you add Fish to a tank that size, 1 Small one at a time, Wait 2 weeks Test water, then another, As long as its the 20 Gallon and up, I would not add a fish to a 10 gallon and less.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

k1ng said:


> I have read but from different sources (people, internet) I have heard different opinions/stories as to when it is acceptible to put fish let alone coral into a tank. When I asked that question I wanted your professional opinion as clarification to get a firm answer as to when I was able to get coral for the tank.


I think maybe the issue is either you are overthinking it or you're looking waaaaay too far ahead, lol.

Starting a saltwater tank can get overwhelming especially with all the conflicting info out there. Just take it a step at a time (baby steps) and get your tank filled with saltwater, live sand/rocks, heater and run the powerhead. Then just sit back and research some more for your next step... slow and easy is the key and enjoy the journey.

By the time you know it you'd be selling frags and close to making your first million.


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

I just wanted to know if I could have corals sin it for christmas because I might get them for christmas or something.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

If you start a tank today, yes you can have corals by Christmas.


----------

